# CJC 1295 With DAC or without DAC??



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Grabbed some GHRP2 and CJC 1295 with the DAC, but several posts on other forums say that using the DAC version will cause a constant GH bleed as the life is 7 days.

I know the life without DAC is anywhere from 7-30mins active. Surely this would be difficult to time unless you had a lot of time on your hands?

Any comments welcome on which would be the way to go


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CJC1295 with the DAC mimics the same pattern females have with GH release, without the DAC or Mod GRF 1-29 has a pulsile release which follows the male GH release......using the type without DAC allows you to use it 3-4 times per day (using a 3hr space between injections due to GH release).

so in saying all that in my opinion using CJC w/o DAC makes more sense as using it without a GHRP is just stupid as the return when stacking a CJC and GHRP is twice as good as either alone....


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Theres no way of being able to tell if you have got the Mod GRF 1-29 or CJC 1295 is there?

I bought CJC 1295 but im hoping now, as its more likely ill recieve mod grf.

Damn so annoying that my source is so reliable, he always gives exactly what anyone asks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you bought CJC1295 w/o DAC then it makes no difference if it is CJC or GRF as the effect is pretty much the same, but you have got CJC with the DAC so there is a difference, this does not mean it is useless far from it it just means you use it differently


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> CJC1295 with the DAC mimics the same pattern females have with GH release, without the DAC or Mod GRF 1-29 has a pulsile release which follows the male GH release......using the type without DAC allows you to use it 3-4 times per day (using a 3hr space between injections due to GH release).
> 
> so in saying all that in my opinion using CJC w/o DAC makes more sense as using it without a GHRP is just stupid as the return when stacking a CJC and GHRP is twice as good as either alone....


x2

with DAC is not good for your (our) purposes- as it leads to whats called "bleed through" where you never get off time from the release, but the release is to small to be off value.


----------

